# The Kippy / Cog - Cat/Dog Hybrid Dildo - Need your Support! (NSFW)



## Quiet269 (May 3, 2009)

*Link to Pics:* http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2250452

*What I said:* 

Original Sketches were done by Kime_Requim from the Bad-Dragon forums: http://forums.bad-dragon.com/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=595 

3D Renders was done by The Erossian from the Bad-Dragon forums: http://forums.bad-dragon.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1705

They liked my idea and ran with it quite impressively...

Now that we have the design in 3D all we need is more community input an support.... So if you have any suggestions for this toy or if you REALLY want this toy please go to the Bad-Dragon forums and show your support! (Please?) The Thread for this fine cock can  be found here: http://forums.bad-dragon.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1390

^_^

*If you would spread the word... I'd love you <3*


----------

